# Lighting Question #2



## RedDelPaPa (May 18, 2005)

Hi all,

I'm thinking of upgrading my light so my rooted plants will do a little better. But I don't want so much light that I blast my floating plants(hornwort and duckweed) to death.

Right now, I have a 48" twin tube all-glass fixture over my all-glass 75 gal no CO2 tank. So I have 80 watts of NO flor. lighting. I'm thinking of upgrading to the all-glass triple tube T-8 fixture, or the all-glass CF fixture. Which fixture of these two would put out the most light?

Would one of these be enough? If so, which one? And will it not fry my floating plants?

Thanks for any help,
Red


----------



## CARSGALOR (Jul 7, 2005)

Hello,

I have a 90 gal with cf lighting on it 4x96watt all bulbs are 6700k, The cf lighting puts out way more wattage than normal florescent. I would use CF, a little more expensive but well worht it when you see how well the plants will do


----------

